
Burmese pythons in Florida - networked
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burmese_pythons_in_Florida#Risk_assessment
======
sampo
There is an estimated 50–60 hippos in Colombia. A drug lord had some hippos in
his private zoo, which police raided some time in the 1990s, and the hippos
were released into the wild. They are apparently doing well in the lakes and
forests in that area of Colombia.

[http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-27905743](http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-27905743)

------
ChuckMcM
This is a pretty severe ecological disaster in Florida so far. They have wiped
out the mid-tier mammals (raccoons, bobcats, etc) where ever they have spread.
It remains to be seen the impact on other parts of the ecosystem there.

------
quotha
Cobra effect
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobra_effect](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobra_effect)

